# Nokia C5 launched in India



## pauldmps (Jul 12, 2010)

Source:- 3G Enabled Nokia C5 Launched in India for Rs.7999

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/3G-Enabled-Nokia-C5-launched-in-India-for-Rs.7999-194x300.jpg

Worlds leading Mobile Handset giant Nokia has launched new 3G enabled handsets – the Nokia C5 – designed with its Messaging Service and social networking tools in the Indian market at Rs.7999.

The Nokia C5 is a Symbian series 60 -based low cost 3G mobile phone combining the benefits of a 3.2 mega pixel full focus camera with auto focus and LED flash, 2.2 inch display, FM Radio with RDS, MP3 Player. It also equipped with secondary camera (VGA, 640 x 480 pixels) on the front of the phone to make Video call. With this handset, you can instantly access YouTube, search and watch videos – or be the director yourself and shoot and upload your own.

The Nokia C5 has an impressive feature set including an enhanced version of its Free Push E-mail Messaging service with IM in India. The Nokia Messaging Service (NMS) can support up to 10 email accounts including popular services such as GMail, Yahoo, MSN and Rediffmail. It will also offer free Instant Messaging (IM) services, preloaded on devices where by user can chat more with the people that matter via instant messaging services, like GoogleTalk, Yahoo and Windows Messenger.

The Nokia C5 also includes Ovi Maps with free Walk and Drive navigation, free guides from Lonely Planet and Michelin, and much more. It comes with Bluetooth 2.0 with A2DP, USB 2.0 (microUSB) and16 GB of storage via the MicroSD memory card slot.

Nokia C5 enabled with HSDPA speed up to 10.2 Mbps which provides a great Internet experience, as well as offering access to Facebook feeds directly on the home screen. A full suite of email and social networking capabilities means the Nokia C5 is perfect for people who want to stay up to date while on the go.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2010)

All these superb features under 8K sounds AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 12, 2010)

phones are really cheap these days. S60 + video calling + 3.2Mpx camera for 8k is too much...


----------



## aquarius123 (Jul 12, 2010)

its a nice looking mobile. i wanna know more about this mobile.
please help me in this regard

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

hi..............thanks


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2010)

aquarius123 said:


> its a nice looking mobile. i wanna know more about this mobile.
> please help me in this regard
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------
> ...





all this could be found here:

Nokia C5 Review (Phone Arena Reviews)


----------



## Garbage (Jul 12, 2010)

The phone looks cool, nice features. And awesome price tag.


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks nice.I am waiting for the reviews.
If all goes well for this phone i am going to take it.


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 12, 2010)

I think that I'll wait for Nokia C6 instead of this. It has got s60 5th edition, 5mp camera with flash & sliding QWERTY keyboard.

*www.fonearena.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/3/nokiac6_frontqwerty.jpg

*www.fonearena.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/3/nokiac6_blackpair.jpg


Check this out: Nokia C6 - Full Phone Specifications, Price


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 12, 2010)

^ heavy weight champion @ 150g


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2010)

yaah C6 is a superb device if it cost around 14k..


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2010)

C5 is a great VFM 3G phone with loads of much needed features

though the black C6 looks more awesome anyway


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jul 13, 2010)

me too waiting for c6. any ideas when it will launch?


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

C6 has been launched in select stores.
Price is ~13.5K 

I guess the new 5800XM ?


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 16, 2010)

^ yeah!
5800XM + slide for Qwerty keypad + 40 grams= c6


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2010)

3G and GPS is fine but why no WiFi ?
In India WiFi has lots more use than 3G which is damn expensive.


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 18, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 3G and GPS is fine but why no WiFi ?
> In India WiFi has lots more use than 3G which is damn expensive.



It do has wifi. 

Nokia India - Nokia C6 - Features


*Data network*
CSD
HSCSD, maximum speed 43.2 kbps
GPRS class A, multislot class 32
WCDMA, maximum speed up to 3.8 Mbps with simultaneous voice & packet data
HSDPA, maximum speed up to 3.6 Mbps with simultaneous voice & packet data
*WLAN*
TCP/IP support
Dual Transfer Mode (DTM), simultaneous voice & packet data connection, class A, multislot class 11
Capability to serve as data modem
Support for MS Outlook synchronisation of contacts, calendar and notes
Integrated GPS / A-GPS


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jul 18, 2010)

^^ he was talking about c5 and not c6


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 18, 2010)

Any news about the c3? It's got great spec for a 5k phone, and I'm hoping to buy it in Mumbai


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

It's already released 

Announced : 2010, April
Status : Available. Released 2010, June

from gsmarena

here's a review


----------



## notebookshopper (Sep 14, 2010)

Nokia c5 mp3 is worst compared to other nokia mobiles,other features are excellent,especially sms are delivered at a very high speed which i like most about this mobile,battery will last for 4 days.

Thanks 


   asus   eee pc 1101ha seashell    Samsung   NB30 netbook


----------



## dissel (Sep 21, 2010)

notebookshopper said:


> Nokia c5 mp3 is worst compared to other nokia mobiles,other features are excellent,especially sms are delivered at a very high speed which i like most about this mobile,battery will last for 4 days.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------

